# Sound Sync on recordings or live TV



## Gavroche (May 27, 2007)

Since the Hydra upgrade the sound appears out of sync on live TV or recordings of live TV. It seems OK on YouTube, Netflix, and Plex... just seems to be an issue on my Bolt with TV.

I can't even correct the issue with my AV receiver because it only lets me delay the sound from the picture, and the problem appears to be that the tivo is somehow already delaying the sound when compared to the picture.

It might just be my imagination, but it seems to be getting worse as time goes on. Has my Tivo Bolt suddenly gone bad? 

Not sure what to make of this!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Have you tried a different input?


----------



## webminster (Dec 13, 2016)

I have a Bolt+ on Xfinity. Not upgraded to Hydra, running 20.7.4.RC18. I'm seeing similar stuff on CNN, and some other stuff as well (watching Million Dollar Listing recording right now - lips moving before the sound). Is driving me mad - am not sure if this is the software update, or something else?


----------



## webminster (Dec 13, 2016)

I just flipped over to my Windows Media Center machine, uses the same HDMI path from the closet to the soundbar/TV chain... played back the same recording on that machine. No visible sync issues, so ATM assuming no source (Xfinity) cause - since this really started to be noticeable a couple of days ago, coincident with last update - I fear TiVo broke something... but not seeing any complaints in the 20.7.4.RC18 thread...


----------



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

Your sync issues seem to be the opposite of mine (same 20.7.4.RC18). In my case the video lagged behind the audio, but only on Netflix. Live or recorded content was always perfect. 

I accidentally discovered that setting the video resolution from manual to auto seemed to mostly resolve it. Subsequent to that, I also switched the audio output from Dolby Digital to PCM at the suggestion of someone in a thread I started on this issue and it seemed to improve the sync even more. Have you tried either of these "work-arounds"? Since I implemented both, I have yet to see any sync issues on any programming. 

Paul


----------



## webminster (Dec 13, 2016)

Switching to PCM from DD doesn't help, for me. Still off sync.
Seems to affect the Comcast MP4 channels way more than anything left in 480 or 1080i. Can't help but wonder if last update broke audio badly.


----------



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

Since making the changes I mentioned in a previous post, I have had very good sound sync. With a couple notable exceptions. One Netflix title was terrible and sync seemed to vary during the playback. All other Netflix titles have been fine. I put that one down to that particular title. 

Lately, I have noticed a couple examples of momentary sync issues (once you get sensitized it is hard not to notice) on playback of "live on tape" shows. The most recent was Colbert's show on CBS. The sync was perfect except for a couple camera angles. The very next take, it would be back in sync. Then it dawned on me that while this show is billed as "live on tape" it contains obvious edits and I suspect they also edit to add "b-roll" in post production. The out of sync shots were just that.... brief takes that could easily have been done in post and they weren't careful enough with sync. 

Not the answer if you are seeing continuous out of sync throughout a program. 

Paul


----------

